# Your morning routine



## Julia65

I'm new to all this...

Tell me about your morning routine. I have been taking 137 of Levothyroxine for just over a week now.

I am wondering if it is okay to add a lemon to the water I drink with it (due to health benefits of lemon--alkalizing to the body). Do you take it with anything other than just straight water?

Do you get up early, take your meds and then go back to sleep? Wake up, take your meds and just wait an hour to eat. What about when on vacation? How do you plan it?

I'm just curious how you all deal with it. But mainly I'm wondering about the lemon added to the water. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975

Not sure about the lemon...I can't imagine it would make that much of a difference.

I wake up, take my pill, do barn chores, come inside and shower and by then the hour is usually up and I'll have some juice while I get ready.

Most of the time when I'm on vacation, I set my phone to wake me up at 5:00am my time zone...it depends what time zone I'm in...some times I go back to bed, sometimes I don't (I'm an annoying morning person). In January, we were in Mexico, which is an hour behind my time zone, and we were sleeping in. It was only for a week, but I noticed I was getting crabby and generally not feeling great when I got "off routine."


----------



## sjmjuly

I wake up at 4:00AM, take my Naturethroid with just plain water and go back to sleep and get up at 6:00.


----------



## Texaschick

Hi Julia, hope you and all your family are doing good!

I take mine at 5:30 every a.m. with bottled water...sometimes if I am lucky I fall back to sleep, but usually am up for the day...

take care!!


----------



## midgetmaid

I get up at 6 A.M. and take Armour, then make bed, fix hubby's lunch, start laundry, etc... 'til at least 7, then eat breakfast.

Hubby, on the other hand, is up and out in 45 minutes so he puts his Synthroid in the bathroom and takes it when he wakes up to use the restroom in the wee hours of the morn.

Renee


----------



## webster2

I wake at 4 a.m., take my nature-throid, go back to bed until 5, have coffee with the hubby, exercise, eat breakfast...get myself ready for work or housework. Now that the hubby has retired, I expect him to join me in exercise.


----------



## silverglow

Usually, I wake up around 5:30 (since no longer working due to knee surgery I stay in bed a bit longer) take 100 mcg of levo with a glass of plain water, if hubby isn't traveling I make his coffee, feed the pets, take the dog out then get on the comp for a while, think and I mean "think" about exercising. After an hour I take diabetes meds, wait about 15 mins then eat and drink my coffee, which is decaf. (due to health reasons had to switch and sometimes don't see the point of drinking coffee any more) Then it is off to do things around the house and other chores that may need to be done during the day . On and off I do get back on the comp.

Wow...I am really BORING! Lol...

About the lemons? When in doubt I always ask my pharmacist. He is a phone call away and so far has not lead me astray.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Let's see.....I take 11 pills, all Rx meds, in one gulp with tap water every morning. The thyroid pill doesn't get preferential treatment.


----------



## SFLHashi

I found my early jump strt meds were tied to under dosed situation.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5569&page=2


----------



## jenny v

I take my Synthroid and heart medicine together in the morning with a glass of water around 7am and then all the rest at night (multivitamin, magnesium for my darn kidney stones, second dose of heart medicine, etc.). I also drink lemon water (again for my darn kidney stones) throughout the day, but not until an hour after I've taken my Synthroid. I don't know if it would interfere or not, but I just can't face lemon that early in the morning!


----------



## Alw1977

Synthriod when I wake up, usually around 7am. I don't eat until I get to work, usually 8:30. If I get up to use the bathroom between 3-7am, I'll take it then if I think of it. I do my Vit D and Iron at dinner. Take my lexapro (it predates my hypo condition by several years) at bedtime.


----------



## Octavia

I wake up around 6:00 and immediately take my Levoxyl. Then 30-45 minutes later, I take my Nexium. Then I shower, etc. By the time I'm done grooming, my pills are past their "do not eat" time thresholds, and I can have breakfast.

I tried taking my Levoxyl at night, at bedtime, for a few weeks, but it did not work well for me. My evening "routine" is not routine enough to consistently have an empty stomach at bedtime. So I'm back to my two-pills-at-separate-times-each-morning-before-breakfast routine.


----------



## Huggenkiss27

I'll play!

Synthroid at 4:40am when my alarm goes off. By the time I get to the office and get coffee it's about 6:30 and then I tend to graze for most of the morning. I take my vitamins mid-afternoon after I've got a full stomach.

On the weekends I still tend to take my synthroid that early but then I go back to bed for as long as the dogs let me. For some reason they want to try out their wrestling skills at 6am and between the two of them that is over 150 pounds of dog slamming into walls!


----------

